# new seats in cutty



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

ok got to honda bucket seats any one ever put them in a g body/ or would they work if u traded out the fram rails


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Me too, I'm about to put some Honda accord seats in my Regal as well. Someone help 81 cuttin and Mr. Buick!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

i had to make some adapter plates that bolted tha new seats to tha old bolt patern,..not a good pic,....but its all i got


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

grapevine wat yr did u use


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

grapevine wat yr did u use


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Apr 6 2006, 12:18 PM~5191947
> *grapevine wat yr did u use
> *


not evan honda seats,..they where out of a 92 maxama,..and so was tha center consule :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

honda's are similaer to rovers over here and i used Rover seats in my Regal, i also put them on swivel bases just for a laugh...

rears...









front...


----------



## big_Daddy503 (Jan 25, 2006)

so what would u need to adjust to make them fit??


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i just welded the seat + runners onto the swivel base and bolted the swivel base to stands that are welded to the floor of the car to lift the whole lot up so it clears the rockers.


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

i put 1988 nissan maxima seats in my cutlass (they have the same button tuck pattern as the stock bench) I lined up the cutlass brackets to the base of the nissan seat and marked the mounting hole locations, then drilled holes and welded nuts in those holes (front I had to stack a few nuts for proper seat angle) then I just bolted the cutlass bracket to the nissan seat and bolted the seat into the car like it was factory. it was really simple.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah i plan i running bucket seats in my cutty, so if theres any more pics out there i would like to see em, so post em if you have em.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

Im havin one of my homies bring over some honda seats and were gonna try putting them in my car this weekend, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Had to make brackets, these are a friend of mine's, not mine:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

what are those seats out of, there tight as hell homie.


----------



## M.IV.L SPO Thang (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 5 2006, 08:19 AM~5554060
> *Had to make brackets, these are a friend of mine's, not mine:
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie wondering if u knew if he dyed the plastic, if so know wut brand?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he told me they were Accord seats. PM G&S on here. He is the co-owner of the shop with the guy that owns that car.


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

when you guys find out the answer, report here.. thats some hot shit both the rover seats and the yellow/brown ones


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

i put my honda seats in yesterday but they didnt look right so im gonna go with camaro seats instead.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

i met a guy that had 94 pont grand prix seats and said they bolt right in


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

bringing this one back from the grave, lets see em.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

sold my seats never tried if some one else does lmk


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 12 2006, 11:58 AM~5226424
> *honda's are similaer to rovers over here and i used Rover seats in my Regal, i also put them on swivel bases just for a laugh...
> 
> rears...
> ...


that looks pretty nice


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

yea it does, i got seats out of a buick century in my 83 cutty, but im gonna go with buckets in my 78.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i had to weld new tabs onto mine using the power rack that came with them. cam outta a 99 bonniville


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

u got any more pics of that interior wit them bonniville seats. them front seats look like they juss barley fit and same with the back ones they look squshed in there but it looks good though.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

the backs are a bit tight but im gonna have a shop fix that for me. the fronts are about perfect but a normal g body council wont fit but i am making a custom one anyways. i only paid 80 bucks for them! they are in flawless condition


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

is there any special way u put them back seats in or no. n u got anymore pics??


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i dont have any other pics right now, ill try to swing by the garage and get some. as far as mounting the backs i used some really long bolts welded to the cage for the back and they are bolted to the supports under the rear deck. the bottoms are just chillin there right now. no one rides in the back so the seats are just there to well be there, lol. there are a lot of nice sets of seats that you can throw in there with some small mods to them. i just started looking through cars at the salvage yard one day wanting leather buckets and found the bonni that was totalled with 20000 miles had just been set in there, i was all over them. they are comfy as hell! i got blue crush velvet swivel buckets for a daily that fit any g body for sale. black pipes and buttons, they arnt perfect but they are not trashed either, i dont need them.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

o ya if u could get some pics of how u did the back seats cuz i like how that looks. ya i know them seats are comfy my bro has a bonni. n the front did u have electric seats in it b4 u put them in there or r them not electric?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i had the power drivers seat but the new ones are both power. i love them, i gotta go get some material to match them to finish the interior.


----------

